# Freshwater protein skimmer!!!



## shor171ty

Hey 
I just recently discovered plans to build an efficient, working protein skimmer......I know its legit from the many photos of it working, plus its based of of the deisgn of a different freshwater skimmer that works, except its like $1000 for a small one lol......but this looks easy to make as long as your understanding what there talking about......i get the general setup from the discussion and pics.....except i dont understand the concept of it.......can someone simply explain to me what is going on thats creating the FOAM so when I build it I know exactly what im trying to do......AT at least for me.... i have no idea how its creating the foam......

So my question is PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW THIS WORKS AS SIMPLE AS POSSIBLE..............thx to all in advance.....

this is the link to a different forum that talks about this theres a couple of designs but the one im talking about is mostly on page 3 and top of 4 and looks like a bong...thx

http://www.koi-bito.com/forum/pond-construction/4487-protein-skimmer-awesome-3.html

its by the member called: L5Vegan


----------



## Mikaila31

Well I've never really looked into protein skimmers, but from reading the thread I kinda get what it is doing. First it is a skimmer for a large pond. It removes organics from the water. It acheives this buy the concentrated bubbling. Organics are attracted to the oxygen bubbles. With the bubbles coated by the organics the bubbles survive much longer producing that foam. These are used on ponds and often marine tanks due to their needs and ponds must deal with a constant influx of nutrients which = algae.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, I'm having a problem getting the page to load, but I can tell you that a freshwater system needs a really big skimmer to work, and pretty dirty water.
Mikaila already told you the basics on how they work The idea is to cram a whole lot of very tiny bubbles into a small space and have them contact a flow of water for as long as possible. Pollution in the water will stick to the sides of the bubbles and be carried to the top of the bubble chamber. It takes awhile, but eventually the bubbles stop popping immediately at the top and start turning into foam instead. The pollution sticks to the foam and is extracted from the water.


----------



## shor171ty

I understand the concepts of protein skimming, and everything you exlpained is accurate, except the method being used for this skimmer is that the water is spread very thin at a rushing speed through air that the same effect is created.....i think i understand it now thanks for your input


----------

